

BBC's obituary for Steve Jobs - neilbowers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12215485

======
adamtmca
"Unlike his contemporary, Microsoft's Bill Gates, Steve Jobs showed little
inclination to use his personal wealth for philanthropic purposes."

I think this is completely unfair.

From what I have heard he did a great deal of philanthropy anonymously. This
would fit with his character and his buddhism.

~~~
protomyth
Add the writing about him not caring about the environment (even though every
damn product has an environmental scorecard) tells me this article is a crock.

I guess Greenpeace is the ultimate decider of environmental caring, and
everyone needs to stand on the roof and announce their charitable works. The
private life well lived is not good enough for the BBC.

------
chunkyslink
Steve's life in pictures that they are also running is worth looking at too.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14659843>

